# Veggies Will Make Your Dog Smarter



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

published in 2002. LOL

"TORONTO, ON — New research shows that a vegetable-rich diet can halt the mental decline in dogs that comes with age."

rest of the article:
http://dogsinthenews.com/issues/0202/articles/020224a.htm


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

HA-Ha-ha!! I loved the "Top 8 Signs....." Very cute.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Those top 8 signs were great.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Funny, I only saw the article, top 10 is bonus material.

I noticed our V also prefers his vegetables cooked as opposed to raw? What gives?
Sam gobbles his carrots and sweet potato only when cooked. Broccoli on the other hand is preferred raw.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

What age did you start giving your dogs veggies? I've been giving Riley 1/2 a baby carrot every once in a while just to get her interested in the taste. I'm very cautious about giving her too much at once because her stools look really good and she is LOVING her Organix puppy kibble. Is it too early to start supplementing with veggies? She'll be 11 weeks on Monday.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

We gave our dog veggies ever since we got him. We mix some (not a lot with kibble). We cook chicken soup with lots of veggies but I hate eating them so I save the veggies for the dog. Also we make carrot/celery/apple juice and leave the pulp for the dog (this helped a lot with runny stomach when he was small)


----------

